# O2 emerge champs in UK mobile broadband speed tests, Orange deemed shite



## editor (May 26, 2011)

If you're shopping around for a new phone and mulling over networks, it looks like o2 are the best for mobile broadband and Orange the comedy option...

http://www.wirefresh.com/02-crowned-as-fastest-mobile-broadband-orange-squashed/


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 26, 2011)

Yep, that's my experience.


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2011)

'not smartphones' it says - tho i dont see why they'd be particularly different.

and orange speeds are fucking dire in most places


----------



## grit (May 26, 2011)

I've been really impressed with using my phone as a hotspot in south london. While waiting for broadband to be installed I was getting consistent speeds of around 300k a sec.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 26, 2011)

O2 were so bad I left them, recently they've got a little better but nowhere near as good as Vodafone...


----------



## Blagsta (May 26, 2011)

Speed is ok on O2, but I get a lot of "request interrupted by host" with them.


----------



## ChrisC (May 27, 2011)

What's the view on T-Mobile. I seem to be getting on alright with them.


----------



## TitanSound (May 27, 2011)

I'm very impressed with O2. Wifi at home is only slightly faster then the 3G connection.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 28, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> O2 were so bad I left them, recently they've got a little better but nowhere near as good as Vodafone...


 
Depends where you are. O2 are clearly superior on a national level as evidenced by these findings. Much better in south london too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 28, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Depends where you are. O2 are clearly superior on a national level as evidenced by these findings. Much better in south london too.


 
Sure but it being great for other people has no bearing on my experience.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 28, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Sure but it being great for other people has no bearing on my experience.


 
For sure...doesn't matter how good their national coverage if it sucks where you want to use it.


----------



## joustmaster (May 28, 2011)

from my experience, 3 is faster than anything else.


also... math?


----------

